# Hair loss?



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi 
I have a 3 month old female black/tan GSD. She is the love of my life! I got her when she was almost 7 weeks old(early I know). Anyways she has had all of her shots is growing and gaining weight as she should has had all of her shots and her ears are even standing up. The only thing I'm worried about is her hair. I know they shed but her hair is coming out in balls when she scratches and she has a few places where her hair is very sparse. As in she has almost bald patches. She is healthy as far as the vet can see and doesn't have fleas. Could she have an alergy or do all GSD's go through a case of the (uglies) as we call it at home. My Pomerainian went through them before he got his adult coat but I didn't know if GSDs did also. HELP!!:help:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Could it be Demodex Mange? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/147552-ugh-mange.html


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

No. It's not mange. I've already ruled that out.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pictures would help 
Is this happening all over or more in certain spots? Is the skin red and inflamed where the bald spots are?
Does she scratch more at times? How long has this been going on? Any food/treat changes?


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have any pictures at the moment. Yes she has been scratching lately. I thought maybe she has dry skin from the gas heat. But she doesn't act like she feels bad and she's eating normally. No I have not changed her food/treats etc. I cannot for the life of me figure it out. Unless she just has dry skin or has an allergy. Her skin isn't red or irritated. When this happened with my small dog someone told me to brush him and get rid of all the dead/puppy fur. They said brushing would stimulate the hair follicle. His hair eventually all came in.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where exactly are her bald spots?


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

she only has a few complete bald spots and one is on the back of her leg and one on her muzzle that isn't big at all. everywhere else on her back and head is just very thin.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You are sure that it is not Demodex Mange?

My GSD had Demodex twice, he got a couple of bald spots, by his eyes, a spot on his ear, a spot by his mouth, a spot by his knee.

Demodectic Mange


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

she was just at the vet to have her next set of shots and he didn't say anything about it. she doesn't have any sores have a decline in activity or spunk


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Demodex Mange is different from Sarcoptic Mange.

Sarcoptic Mange is contagious, has scabs and has alot of hairloss (I believe)

Demodex Mange is not contagious, no scabs and only a couple of patches of hairloss. 

My Vet thought my dog had allergies when I brought him in but the people on this forum told me that he had Demodex and I went back and had them do a skin scrape and sure enough he had Demodex.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/140154-demodectic-mange.html


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

hmm... I may have to get them to check her. Like I said she has 2 tiny bald places (no bigger than a button) she just doesn't have as much hair as she used to. like I can see her skin through her fur now. and when she scratches she leaves little balls of fur everywhere.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

EmbersMommy said:


> hmm... I may have to get them to check her. Like I said she has 2 tiny bald places (no bigger than a button) she just doesn't have as much hair as she used to. like I can see her skin through her fur now. and when she scratches she leaves little balls of fur everywhere.


I would definitly get a skin scrape done.


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

I just don't know everything that I've looked up about it doesn't look anything like her. She just looks like she has thin hair. No scabs or irritation at all


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

EmbersMommy said:


> I just don't know everything that I've looked up about it doesn't look anything like her. She just looks like she has thin hair. *No scabs or irritation at all*


Demodex will not have scabs or irratation


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

what will they do if she has it? i mean is it something i can do at home or will she be prescribed something?


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Allergies! Allergies! Allergies! Just a thought.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

EmbersMommy said:


> what will they do if she has it? i mean is it something i can do at home or will she be prescribed something?


They will most likely give you Ivermectin but you can buy it for MUCH cheaper at your local feed store/tractor supply. But you need to know the correct dosage to give to her so you will need to speak with your Vet about it.


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

alright thanks!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep- vet visit seems to be in order! Could be environmental allergies. It seems that there are a lot of posts in the last day or so regarding itching---tis the season! I know my boy is starting in (time to break out the Benadryl).
Good luck


----------



## EmbersMommy (Mar 14, 2011)

so you can give a puppy benadryl? i would suppose you wouldn't give them the sleepy kind? and how much would you give them


----------

